# Case PCI openings are too wide.



## Ursikos (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a Radeon HD 4890 graphics card and a TA790GX A3+ motherboard. With the motherboard installed in my NZXT Tempest my card won't fit my motherboard fully. There is a difference of 1/4 of an inch in width between the frame of my card (where the ports are) and the PCI slot openings on the case; the case slots are wider. If I screw the card to the case the card's pins are 1/4 of an inch away from connecting to the motherboard. If I connect to the motherboard the card is 1/4 of an inch from screwing into the case (though I got it working at an odd angle that is weak in support since my card is large). This is also a problem with a 5 port internal USB PCI card and a wireless-G card from linksys, but I could easily unscrew the metal frames on those. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Confirm the motherboard tray is positioned and fastened to the case correctly.


----------



## Ursikos (Feb 18, 2010)

It (the motherboard) is positioned correctly on the case.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok.. So this begs the question, what is new? the system board, Vid card, or case?


----------



## Ursikos (Feb 18, 2010)

This problem has been around since I built my computer for the first time, and nothing is warped due to heat or impact. Nothing new caused this problem.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty crappy case, honestly.... I've never had that problem. You can get some pretty decent cases on Newegg for under 70-80 bucks... Having a new video card, airflow is always good.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

agreed. It was a bad case that most likely should have been RMA'ed from the beginning. I'd get a new case and be done with it.


----------

